# WE BE PIP'N....LONG TIME BABY



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

163 days ...........take a guess ? 






JD~


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 11, 2013)

Normally I'd guess a cherryhead or a hypo Redfoot...but now a days JD, I'm thinking it could be anything with you. A duck, rooster, snake, a man eating chicken?! Who knows lol 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

HA HA HA HA HA ..... That made my day ! 

Thanks Kiddo... I mean Miss Heather !


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 11, 2013)

Off topic but..
Are you considering going to the OC show next Sunday? If you do, stop by to meet me and my leopards!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## kathyth (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm with Heather!
Bald Eagles?


----------



## skottip (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you incubating super low? I have never had a RF go even close to that long in the incubator. 94-95ish?


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it a dinosaur?

Nature, ah, finds a way...


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> Is it a dinosaur?
> 
> Nature, ah, finds a way...



Oh yea .. Anthony ...I thawed out that piece of Amber...


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 11, 2013)

Hahaha.. I don't know why that popped in my head..

I figured you would have "spared no expense"


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

skottip said:


> Are you incubating super low? I have never had a RF go even close to that long in the incubator. 94-95ish?



Sko ... no these are at 86.5 and a very accurate incubator. I have had RF's and Cherry Heads up into the 180 day mark ...at 86 F. 
With out giving it away .... <shucks> this particular "type" < wink> of RF that is going to hatch ...well... I find all of them are a longer than norm hatch time . And its pretty darn consistent â€¦as I keep very documented records on these .




Team Gomberg said:


> Off topic but..
> Are you considering going to the OC show next Sunday? If you do, stop by to meet me and my leopards!
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



Heather but of course' ..........just look for the tattooed midget!


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2013)

skottip said:


> Are you incubating super low? I have never had a RF go even close to that long in the incubator. 94-95ish?



I had a redfoot egg hatch out at 208 days- that was my longest


----------



## immayo (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff if you start hatching dinos, I'll be first in line!


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 12, 2013)

immayo said:


> Jeff if you start hatching dinos, I'll be first in line!



Hahaha...


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

coming right along .....






JD~:shy:


----------



## skottip (Aug 12, 2013)

lol
Congrats on the baby.. I just read my last post and obviously, I mean 84-85ish, not 94-95ish.


----------



## goReptiles (Aug 12, 2013)

I keep asking, and I keep getting, "yea that's a turtle." I've only gotten to the, "how much" part of the conversation once. From that point on, they're just 'turtles'. I would take your ugliest hypo off your hands if you just need to get it out of your bin and out of sight. Haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

<heh> Whit' ... nope it's a tortoise ....have not hatched an ugly one yet ...

But I'll...keep ya in mind ...


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 12, 2013)

Man you keep populating the market and just maybe the price will fall off . And I'll get my hands on one or two hahaha. You like my evil plot  You do have some beautiful tortoises .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## guille24 (Aug 12, 2013)

God ! I said it before and I'm going to say it again you have the most beautiful tortoises I've ever seen.!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 12, 2013)

immayo said:


> Jeff if you start hatching dinos, I'll be first in line!



Hmmm...I think Jeff already kinda does...Torts are living dinos.[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

guille24 said:


> God ! I said it before and I'm going to say it again you have the most beautiful tortoises I've ever seen.!!!



Why Thank ya .. Guille ...
This one I believe is going to be a LQQKER! 




mike taylor said:


> Man you keep populating the market and just maybe the price will fall off . And I'll get my hands on one or two hahaha. You like my evil plot  You do have some beautiful tortoises .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Thanks Mikeâ€¦..this was a very long ( 7 years) time to achieve these results â€¦.


----------



## mightymizz (Aug 13, 2013)

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing. I enjoy seeing these types of photos!


----------

